# more book recommendations?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

hi all,

i've looked through a bunch of threads and i've looked into the threads for book recommendations. everyone seems to have a couple of different opionions about what books are good, but are there any that are absolute necessities in my home library? i'm particularly interested in investing/strategies/considerations/philosophies and tax shelters/tips/etc. and anything else that's pertinent to building wealth....tall order, i know.

i'd gotten through most of 'one up on wall street' by peter lynch. seems to be mostly about stocks, seems more philosophical than technical, and while some philosophies are timeless, some of the real world examples are a little dated.

i seem to find that everyone pushes 'four pillars of investing' by william bernstein for a good fundamental read, so i'm planning to pick this up. i've heard some good things about the 'intelligent asset allocator' but it's also by bernstein, and i find authors of multiple books tend to repeat themselves, so i'll stick with four pillars as a starting point.

i'm also looking into '101 tax secrets for canadians' by tim cestnick. i'm kind of wary about such gimmicky titles, though i've run into the author's name around blogs and forums, so it may be useful. one article i read about withdrawing from rrsp early while minimizing withholding taxes, seems to be...a little irrelevant to what i hope to gain from learning to deal with taxes/shelters (as it relates to investing). the 2010 edition is coming out, which is recent, if nothing else.

someone also mentioned 'tax tips and tax shelters for canadians' by vlad trkulja as a good read. not sure what it's really about.

any other recommendations for a good essential read that a majority of you might recommend (such as four pillars)?

i know that some of you are completely opposed to buying books, but i find it hard to get recent books from the library, and i tend to read a book more than once, and like to have my own copy for reference.

thanks!


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

No Hype Gail Bebe good solid content for Canadian investment. At the end of each chapter there is 10 reasons to buy a stock or mutual fund, try to answer each point.


----------



## Y&T2010 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would recommend the Wealthy Barber by David Chilton.

It goes through everything: RRSP's, real estate, savings, stocks etc. and it's an easy read. It'd done in narration format and the storyline is interesting.

It's very pertinent for Canadians and I think it' a great book to read if you're venturing into personal finance.


----------



## thedividendguy (Jul 31, 2009)

Bernstein's new book Investor's Manifesto is a good read. Similar to Four Pillars but I would say it is more mainsteam and easier to get through.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

i'll look into those books and see what i should pick up.

i'm getting wealthy barber from my gf's sister.

about the Investor's Manifesto, as i've found that authors reuse a lot of material from previous books, and as you've (thedividendguy) mentioned that it's similar to Four Pillars, which one do you think i should go with?

thanks!


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

Y&T2010 said:


> I would recommend the Wealthy Barber by David Chilton.
> 
> It goes through everything: RRSP's, real estate, savings, stocks etc. and it's an easy read. It'd done in narration format and the storyline is interesting.
> 
> It's very pertinent for Canadians and I think it' a great book to read if you're venturing into personal finance.


second that one.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I saw a book at the library today that caught my eye & made me laugh, so I borrowed it, but as I have not read it, I'm not yet recommending it. 

My Blue Haven
"....explains how to *legitimately* avoid paying taxes forever." 

http://www.ecwpress.com/books/my_blue_haven


----------



## montyloree (Jan 16, 2010)

*Richest Man in Babylon*

for a basic - fundamental book on investing and building wealth...I always recommend, The Richest Man in Babylon.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Richest_Man_in_Babylon_(book)

it's a story that is set in ancient babylon, which cuts out the noise of our current society... The basic principals are still the same and are really well illustrated..

Again, it's not technical by any means, but it's about the wisdom of investing.

And the best part... it's only about $7 to buy


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

the intelligent investor?


----------



## Y&T2010 (Dec 29, 2009)

MoneyMaker said:


> the intelligent investor?


Ooh I just bought that, I'm planning to read that after "Outliers".

Outliers is interesting so far, though it's not related to personal finance.


----------



## Underworld (Aug 26, 2009)

I try to read as much as i can - here are some of the good books that I think are worth a read:

- Wealthy Barber
- Crash Proof 2.0
- Random Walk Down Wall Street
- Killing Sacred Cows - a bit more philosophical but thats what I like


----------



## bean438 (Jul 18, 2009)

My picks:

1. The Investment Zoo by Stephen Jarislowsky 
2. The intelligent investor by Ben Graham
3. The Single best Investment by Lowell Miller
4. Berkshire Hathaway annual reports (lazy shortcut The Essays of Warren Buffet by Lawrence Cunningham...puts all of Warren's nuggets into one book).


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Rob Carrick has a new book out. I reviewed it here and really liked it, especially when Rob tears into the fund industry for its many failings. 

http://www.canadiancapitalist.com/b...ownright-awful-in-canadian-investments-today/


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

montyloree said:


> for a basic - fundamental book on investing and building wealth...I always recommend, The Richest Man in Babylon.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Richest_Man_in_Babylon_(book)
> 
> ...


Preet recently posted that you can download The Richest Man in Babylon (copyright on the book has expired):

http://www.wheredoesallmymoneygo.com/download-the-richest-man-in-babylon-for-free-here/


----------

